# fifa 12 pc shooting problem!!!



## karan.bhambri (Mar 22, 2012)

hey guys..i am playing fifa 12 on my pc..with a keyboard...
i m facing a problem dat wem i shoot using the arrow keys the ball goes too wide off the goal..
n also i am not able to do skills..
plzz hellp


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 22, 2012)

Probably nothing wrong with the game. Something wrong with playing?

See this video 

[YOUTUBE]F2ONN8cQvsA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lovedonator (Mar 25, 2012)

karan.bhambri said:


> hey guys..i am playing fifa 12 on my pc..with a keyboard...
> i m facing a problem dat wem i shoot using the arrow keys the ball goes too wide off the goal..
> n also i am not able to do skills..
> plzz hellp


If you are holding down the arrow keys all the while during a kick then the ball will go wide of the post in most cases.The trick is to face in the direction in which you want to shoot,release the arrow keys and take your shot.Then hold on to the arrow keys when the ball has been released from your foot in the direction in which you want to swing the ball. And as to your query about skills,it's practically impossible to do that properly from a keyboard.You will need a controller for that


----------



## karan.bhambri (Mar 30, 2012)

thanks everybody the problem solved when i activated shot asister


----------

